
October 4th – Google Hardware Event Live Stream - artsandsci
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YGoxbeSzLc
======
davemp
_tinfoil hat on_

Use the Pixelbook Pen™ and let Google add even handwriting to their profile on
you!

------
nobrains
Can anyone post the link to the recorded video once it is uploaded. Thanks in
advance.

~~~
x2f10
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw6rpTWrj0g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw6rpTWrj0g)

------
fancyfacebook
"This video is unavailable"

How fitting.

